# Christmas Light Display



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This is the most insane Christmas light display ever. On a scale from One to Awesome, it's super great.

Watch it all the way through:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/xmaslights.html


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That was bad ass. Great! now I need to look for a MIDI light controller.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Unless I've been living under a rock or something, I thought that was AWESOME!

Jeez,,what does it take to truely impress you people?

I would love to know how that was done!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OK..I searched..and I found. This might be the hardware used to accomplish this feat.

http://www.animatedlighting.com/products/christmaskit.asp

Looks like anyone could do this! Although, the shows seem to be pre prgrammed, so I'm not sure THIS is the hardware used by the guy Zombie linked to. It might be something similar though.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

my guess would be a midi sequencer and midi light controller.

Oh man that stuff is expensive.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

damn!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Something could be done with these plans...

http://tomscarff.tripod.com/midi_light/midi_light_controller.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know that link I presented? Go follow the "Products for building your own" link..Looks like one could control servos and such..Halloween comes to mind, however, the stuff IS expensive!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That was sweet!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Very cool, but I personally don't have the mega bucks laying around this equipment costs just to run some Christmas lights a couple months out of the year.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Nah, That's the kind of thing you keep up all year. I wonder what that would look like played to Pantera or the Brandenburg Concerto?

"Hey Dudes, Shyaaah',Like let's go out in my front yard and rock out man!"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey this guy was on the news.(second-hand info) He's a computer programer in Ohio. It takes him two months to set up 25,000 lights. The music is pumped out of an FM transmiter. and runs every night from 7-9pm. His electric bill goes up $250 a month.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have the same controllers as what he has. They are are really nice.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I forgot that they interviewed Carson Williams. Here is the video.

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?f=0...92270581b056,c3d03936-63d4-45ef-b99a-95144344


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I heard today that Carson williams had to shut down his display because of an accident by his house. He had told everyone that if something happend he would shut his display off. Well, it happend.

http://www.wkrc.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=F329B3CF-EE51-41BB-95E1-43EF924CEA66


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

this is worth looking at again....Merry xmas!!!!!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually I saw this last year. There are several out there that I have seen since as well. Here are a few more that I found on Ebaum's:

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/xmaslights2.html

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/xmaslights3.html

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/xmaslights4.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Even though that was good, he is small potatoes compared to other Christmas people. Trush me, I know. let me show you a display that won last years PlanetChristmas contest. He got 750 for it. Anyway his website and video are below. I got to meet him last summer at the Chicago Mini-plus.

http://www.christmasutah.com/

http://home.comcast.net/~mooseslack/BWSC_2005.wmv
http://home.comcast.net/~mooseslack/Arkady_2005.wmv


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's some more eye candy for you Christmas light nuts 
http://www.uglychristmaslights.com
Select from the 2006 collection on the left.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i had read about this guy, im pretty sure he used the thing, which its name escapes me, that they use to do fireworks....it has like 20 outlets on it and hooks in by USB or possible a parallel port and he used a C program to control current going to each of the outlets on it.


----------

